# Jumping in the water???



## Ruger (May 12, 2008)

Ruger will run into the water- he goes for any puddle, pond, any body of water... like most goldens... he even jumps like a bunny through the water once hes in it... thats purdy funny to watch. BUT he wont actually jump or launch himself into the water like some dogs I see do. I was wondering if there is way to teach him to do this or not. We have a really nice dog park nearby that has good size "ponds" in them (one for lg and one for small dogs)... well off of the pond there is a ledge that I even try to get him to leap off of... hell put his front paws down and then his back but he wont leap. I dont see many goldens just jump in- its mostly labs, aussies, and the like... but Id love to teach him how if its possible.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

He will likely develop the confidence to leap on his own as he gets older and is a bit more experienced with entering water. You can also encourage it by teaching him to LOVE retrieving and getting him to retrieve toys out of the water.

Quiz didn't leap as a young puppy, but he sure does now!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I agree with Stephanie. Start slow and it will happen in time. Caue didn't start really leaping until this summer and that was only from a foot or so above the water.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I figure leave them in their comfort zone. Abby will jump in a little way, but Finn puts his shoulders in it to jump out as far as he can (for a stick It could be the breed difference, but probably more temperament.

Throw a stick, see what happens.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Sadie (lab) is NOT a leaper - goes off dock to wade in. Obi (almost 13) is just a mostly a wader now.

This summer we were with a lab who did leap in the pond -- Bridger learned quickly that you gained footage with a leap & was doing great. Well, he's back to just being with Sadie, so no need to leap. sooo, maybe introduce to some athletic dogs....


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I agree with the above posts... start slow. We actually taught Park and Camden to jump off a dock by doing it overselves! We would get them really excited about a toy... take the toy... run down the dock and jump in and then call them. At first they would just kind of "tumble" in and go under... but they got better and better and now we're entering dock dogs competitions and they LOVE launching themselves off the dock as far as they can. 

It helps to get them REALLY excited about a toy. We have ducks that hunters actually use for teaching dogs to retriever water fowl. They only come out when their jumping... and they love them. 

We just adopted a lab who isn't a big swimmer, so this coming spring/summer I can already see that I'm going to be going swimming a LOT in order to get him to go in!

Good luck... it's a blast once they get the hang of it.


----------



## Ruger (May 12, 2008)

Thanks that sounds good... Im not forcing him into anything... he LOVES to fetch in the water. We always go to the dog park and he spends about 98% of the time in the water... hell kinda run in... well and there are lotsa "jumpers" there for him to watch. No biggie if he never does it- I just think its neat. Oh, and I thought of the suggestion of findin a place to jump in with him or encourage him to jump with me but its just finding the place to be able to do that . Thanks again


----------

